# Dwarf Puffers



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I have an explosion of snails in my 10 gallon shrimp tank.
I currently have a 2.5 gallon plant tank under 24 hours of light, and about 5 jars with different moss.
I am thinking of purchasing a dwarf puffer for the shrimp tank.

Will the dwarf puffers attack red cherry shrimp?
My belief is that the puffer would have a nearly endless supply of shrimps.
I'd plan on moving the puffer to the 2.5 grow tank and changing the light cycle after the snail population has lowered itself via the puffer.

Any ideas? Is this logical?
Puffers are cheap at petsmart (3-4 bucks) not very expensive and very interesting to watch.


----------



## SueNH (Jan 17, 2005)

dwarf puffers find all kinds of shrimp very tasty.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

So the dwarf puffers would attack my cherry shrimps, regardless of size? Wow. I'll scrap the idea of getting one.

Are there any fish that enjoy eating snails, but wouldn't harm my shrimp???


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Dwarf puffers attacked my (very fast) rainbowfish.
lovely little fish, cute as heck, but never again.

loaches are good, dwarf if you can find them.


----------



## outofstock (May 20, 2009)

I think it all depends on the puffer. I have heard of people keeping puffers with RCS, hell my dwarf puffers were scared of brine shrimp. Actually one refused to eat them and would only eat blood worms, im hoping they are going to be going after the snails i recently put in the tank for them. 

I am actually going to be trying some RCS in my tank, hope theyll be okay. My red eye might try them out though.


----------



## Codyjp (Jan 12, 2009)

I've got a single dwarf puffer in my tank (he is all that is left of about a half dozen, unfortunately the others disappeared). They were sold to me as being community friendly fish before I knew any better. However the last fella that I have does just fine and actually is peaceful. When I had a lot of them they were pesky guys and nipped fins. I'm not sure if maybe it was because they were in a pack before or what but everything is OK now. I've got corys and threadfin rainbows in the tank with them.


----------



## Chancey (Mar 31, 2008)

I keep a pair of dwarf puffers with a few amano shrimp. I guess they are a little bigger than RCS but I can't imagine it would make much of a difference. I think it just depends on fish personality.

Also, loaches will eat shrimp just as readily as snails and very few stay small enough to keep in a ten gallon.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

My dwarf puffer leaves the adult cherry shrimp alone. My shrimp population isn't growing, so I'm sure he is eating the shrimp fry. I have him alone in a 5 gal planted tank.


----------

